# Schwinn approved GT200



## Euphman06 (Nov 26, 2015)

Anyone have an extra one of these rear derailleurs they can pass on?


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 26, 2015)

I may have one,I know I have a Schwinn approved GT...just not sure which model. I am heading home soon,will let you know either way.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2015)

I went through mine and only have 100 0r 120. What is the application for a 200? While we're at it if anyone knowswhat 100 or 120 went on I'd appreciate it as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 26, 2015)

Gt200 is on the super sports. Perhaps the 100 was a varsity, or 5 speed stingray equipment.

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry,no luck. The one I have is GT 515.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2015)

Here is the GT-200 but for a SS you'll need the long jockey cage. http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Schwinn_GT200_derailleur.html  Good Luck!


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 26, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> What is the application for a 200? While we're at it if anyone knowswhat 100 or 120 went on I'd appreciate it as well. V/r Shawn




The GT-200 was a long-cage version of the "Schwinn Approved" (Huret-built) derailleur used exclusively on the Super Sport from 1970 through mid-'73. It was replaced by the GT-210 on mid-'73 and '74 models. The GT-210 was an updated version with a patented "pusher-plate" cage design.

The GT-100 was the first Shimano-built derailleur used by Schwinn and was used mainly on 1970 to early '74 5-speed models with wide range (14-32T) freewheels such as the 5-speed Suburban, Collegiate, and Deluxe Twinn. It was also standard on the 10-speed World Traveler (first imported Schwinn), and was used to supplement shortages of the Huret-based Schwinn Approved derailleur on the '70 to early '74 Varsity and 10-speed Suburban. It was replaced in early '74 by the Shimano built GT-120, the latter of which was also used on '74 and later Sting-Rays.


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 26, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Here is the GT-200 but for a SS you'll need the long jockey cage. http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Schwinn_GT200_derailleur.html  Good Luck!




Unfortunately that Disraeli Gears page is mistaken. The GT-200 was exclusively a long-cage derailleur, the short cage version had no numeric designation, it was simply called the "Schwinn Approved" model.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 26, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Anyone have an extra one of these rear derailleurs they can pass on?



I have a few in my stash...still need one?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes, need one. Whats the price shipped to 18064

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 26, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 26, 2015)

I have a GT 500...


----------

